# Advice re Anglican Coed Schools Perth



## Edcat (May 23, 2014)

Hi
We are moving to Perth from Sydney for Hubby's new job. Kids are in an Anglican coed school K-12 and want to continue them with this. Does anyone have an idea of ones that have better reputation? Not the very expensive ones lol. We pay 13K annually for them at their one. If I can narrow a school down then I can narrow a suburb for us. Many thanks in advance.


----------

